

US (E2) Visa: Worth getting an immigration lawyer/London recommendations? - rwakefield

For those who know/have been through the process..my business partner and I are considering relocating to the US upon receipt of $300k in angel seed capital.<p>1) We're both EU Nationals (Treaty countries), long-term resident in the UK.<p>2) Most likely, we would be aiming for E-2 Visas.<p>Qs -<p>1) Is it worth getting help from professional immigration lawyers?<p>2) Any particular recommendations for London-based, or focused on the London Embassy (which seems to hold a special status?), lawyers?<p>The experience I've had when doing some primary research so far has not been encouraging - most seemed more concerned with ripping me off on introductory meeting fees etc.<p>Many thanks.
======
Ozz
Have you tried www.visas4america.com . They have very reasonable rates, are
E-2 experts and are based in Hemel Hempstead , Herts .

You do need a UK based attorney's firm as the application of the E-2 rules
vary from US Consulate to US Consulate.

US Embassy, London is particularly stringent.

Kind regards,

Ozz Anthony

------
pmjordan
When you do figure it out, it would be great to have this kind of info
collected online somewhere.

From what I've read so far though, the usual way is to get an immigration
lawyer in the US, not in your home country, as you seem to be doing.

